# Sourdough Starter---what should it smell like?



## thriftyqueen (Mar 2, 2006)

I am beginning a sourdough starter with spelt and it is in the 3rd day of fermenting. I have never made it before so I have no idea what it should smell like. To me, it smells like sour baby spit up. Is that what it is supposed to smell like? I am sort of scared as I don't know if it is right or not.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

When I've made wild starters, the first few days can be pretty stinky. Usually it mellows out and doesn't smell unpleasant after a couple more days. But a pukey smell is normal sometimes! I would still use it unless it's incredibly putrid smelling. Sour/pukey/boozy all seem normal for brewing starter, though!


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Mine smelled like a breastfed-baby diaper


----------



## thriftyqueen (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, I am glad to know that I am on the right track! If it smells like something that comes out of a baby, it must be right!!!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

You've got it right if it smells like a baby's....output!

Once it gets going the smell goes away.


----------



## Bitter Green (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm making some too, glad to hear that it's normal (though gross!)


----------

